# Moving Right Along - A new Womboat



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Well we finally did it boys and girls. After years of talking and pondering yesterday me and the Wombet took the helm of the new Womboat.

We've flipped and flopped over those years. Nearly bought a lovely though sadly neglected Passport 42, thought long and hard about one of my all time favourite yachts the Dehler DS41 and even looked at various production yachts such as Hanse and Wauquiez. I dare say had a DS41 appeared at the right time we would probably have succumbed but after viewing a number of deck saloons and getting advice from various folk with some experience we had to admit that in Australia they are really just that little bit too hard to keep cool in summer, particularly when we are not marina dwellers so air con was quite out of the question.

Ou dear old Raven (VDS34) has been such a great boat for us, her only insurmountable problem being that as we get older and realise we really do need that little bit extra room to move, she is simply too tight. Many a night me and Wombet have been found muttering darkly to ourselves that if only she was that wee tadge bigger we'd never sell her. On the other hand we most certainly did not want to get too big. We are only two and to be honest somewhat anti social so we've always thought forty odd feet would be sufficient for our needs and desires.

So, it came to pass that two paths intersected. For years now I have a pic floating around my computer of a rather smooth , businesslike sloop going about her business.










I've always had a soft spot for boats from Northern Europe but they are not common in Australia. Lo and behold however one popped up. As per that previous pic, a Malo 39 Classic which for some strange reason is actually 41' loa and not as would seem logical 39'. Malo

So here she is. The new Womboat, officially Kukka which is I am told is Finnish for Flower and perhaps more interestingly Swedish slang for Cannabis.














































Sp there you go. Going to take us a while to get used to her I'm sure but I'm thinking we've got a few fun time adventures ahead of us.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice ride, fuzzball!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Stunning.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Nice!!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Congratulation Fuzzy. Hope you have many years of enjoyment with her. Fair winds.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Andrew, dude!!!! That is an amazing boat!

Con-grat-u-freakin-lations!

And the name is perfect...especially with the cannabis connection. BTW - I found this ingenious way to turn the raw water intake into a bong...so let me know if you need the diagrams.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful, if true. You understand we still have our doubts, right Andrew?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Andrew,
Congratulations, she is beautiful. A Malo, awesome!
I am sure she will serve you well and bring you a lifetime of yarns to regale us with. Good for you!


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow she's beautymus !

Grats on your new ride...


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow. Jaw on floor. Many congratulations!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

That is a great looking boat Andrew, and it looks to be in like new condition. Hearty congratulations! More pics!!!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

really nice and yes, more pics


----------



## snowdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow Beautiful boat there. Congrats!


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

A, you know you *really* didn't have to buy another boat just to encourage us to visit you again...   ...but I am sooo looking forward to going for a ride!!! 

... not that there was anything wrong with Raven at all - no siree, nothing wrong with Raven at all; a fine craft indeed - 'cept now, you've excelled yourself! 

The First Mate is very impressed too, so *congratulations* from both of us - and we'll see you both again soon (after you've settled in).


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

So much nicer than the Dehler 41 Ds 

Looks in great condition...and it comes with a cutter rig and a full cockpit tent. Your wife should be happy with that ...and it is the classic version, so much better and nicer than the standard one (so much more storage space). The only mod I would do would be to take away that wind pilot to permit a nice teak swimming platform not only for swimming but to make it easy the boat access from the dinghy. Lot's of classical Malos with that mod. The rest is just perfect including the radar on a pole, the watermaker and the wind generator. Lucky guy 

I would be very interested to know if the boat is good for the polar speed they advertise. If so, has I expect, what a difference for your old steel boat!!! Let me know about that when you have sailed it long enough.

Many years to enjoy it and congratulations to you and your wife for a wonderful boat 

What a change!!! 

Regards

Paulo


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, what a beauty! I hope she gives you many happy days out on the water.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Good looking sled


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

nice looking boat congrats


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great. Tell me more about how the fold out leafs on that table works. Do you fold 'em over and then turn the table 090' ?


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on the new boat. Hope she sails as good as she looks in the pics.


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

TDW,

Absolutely beautiful boat! Congratulations!

P.S Never heard _Kukka _used a slang for Cannabis in Sweden, but then again - I left the country 20 years ago...


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Nice boat Andrew, very nice. She looks like a goer that one...


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, sweet!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Looks like a boat my mrs would like.....Nice overall boat for how you sail etc. Congrats.......as I try to lift the jaw from the groud......

Marty


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow--very nice! Congrats!


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice looking boat, particularly the interior. Does this mean Fuzzy's actually been housebroken (or, at least paper-trained)?


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Gesh!! If you had a feather up your backside and I had that boat we would both be tickled pink.... 

Sweet vessel you have there.... May you have many years of enjoyment from her... 
1. Sail out and around New Zealand.
2. Sail around Austrailia.
3. Sail the South Pacific Islands.
4. Sail around the world. From exotic named ports to exotic named ports.
5. Just enjoy weekend & vacation sails on her.
6. Where ever your heart desires to go... Just enjoy.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree with Boasun. Of course, your first long trip on your alleged boat should be to the PNW.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Uh huh....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words. I'm still a little bit numb I must admit. 

Erps ... yes to the table question but you spin it 45° not 90. Its a nice system, allowing a gimballed table when needed but at anchor a nice comfortable table for four, doable for six at a pinch. My only criticism is that its a single up down pedestal. Malo also offered a proper timber base with storage under and that would be my preference. Maybe change it in time but not until our bank manager has calmed down a bit. 

Paulo ... Will do on the performance. We couldn't sail her on Sunday (absolutely no wind) and yesterday we had a major computer melt down which I will still be working on most of today so she stays snugged up in her pen. I'm hoping tomorrow we might forget about work and go sailing. When we sea trialled her their was less than five knots of wind and I was surprised how well she ghosted along. As for the hydrovane, we shall see. I like the idea of a windvane myself but previous owner said he never used it. I have already looked at a half platform though. I like the idea of it folding when not in use as I fear it would slap and slam in a following sea. 

David ... you ever read Hal Roth's "Two on a Big Ocean" ? Sailing to the PNW from Oz the only way to do it would be via Japan and the Aleutians as the Roths did. The thought has crossed my mind but the Wombet will take a bit of convincing. 

Right now, our plans are to spend some time getting to know her which will be coastal NSW. We spend every free weekend on board Raven as it is so local time on board is a given. Probably do a few overnighters out and back to learn her ropes. Planned next steps are to do a Lord Howe Island trip and then round Tasmania. Beyond that, is too far to plan beyond day dreams. The Wombet loves boats and loves sailing. She'll sit out in the cold and wet without complaint and I sleep soundly when she is on watch. She has not however done an ocean passage and until she has we cannot know whether long passages will be on our agenda. 



Anywho ...


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> Erps ... yes to the table question but you spin it 45° not 90.


Doh! (hand slapping forehead)


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

So when are you going to come visit???? No excuses now, mate!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Stunning, Andrew... just beautiful..

Is the carpet hiding a like-new cabin sole? Do you plan to keep it there? Looking very well kept in any case.

Congrats once again!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Faster said:


> Stunning, Andrew... just beautiful..
> 
> Is the carpet hiding a like-new cabin sole? Do you plan to keep it there? Looking very well kept in any case.
> 
> Congrats once again!


Ah yes, the carpet. Nice underfoot at anchor I do admit but my choice is timber and yep, under the carpet is what you would expect from a Malo. Will take pics and post later on. I suspect the carpet will remain for winter and disappear come spring.

Other nice touch is that under the cushion covers is the original Malo upholstery, also in as new condition.

The original owner was Japanese. It shows in many respects.

PaulK .. hmmm ... as I said earlier in the thread if I am to visit the Americas I reckon it will be via Japan and that is but a day dream at this stage. Don't want to get ahead of myself.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

She is just gorgeous...add another boat to my list of gotta haves.....Have fun with her...Fair winds...stay away from the cannabis till anchored.

Dave


----------



## GraemeInCanada (Jun 17, 2008)

That's a beautiful boat. Take lots more pictures! I only hope that one day I too could have such a nice boat.. makes mine look like a pile of poo.. even with the new galley.

That boat is in amazing shape, you didn't mention how much she cost though..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

GraemeInCanada said:


> That's a beautiful boat. Take lots more pictures! I only hope that one day I too could have such a nice boat.. makes mine look like a pile of poo.. even with the new galley.
> 
> That boat is in amazing shape, you didn't mention how much she cost though..


No I don't do I ...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> No I don't do I ...


Like I said in my previous sig: "Buying a boat is an _emotional_ decision - not a financial one"... and I'll bet there's emotions running everywhere with this little gem!!  

The Bank Manager *will* be happy!..

:laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Absolute beauty. Congrats and best of luck with her.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

Incredible! I wish you many happy voyages, Fuzzy!


----------



## CaptFoolhardy (Sep 5, 2009)

WOW! That's a beauty you've got there tdw. Congrats dude!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

She is absolutely Beautiful!!!!!!!! 

Congratulations, I know after years of pondering and looking and looking and pondering you guys must be stoked. 

There does seem to be a spate of new boat buying going on here amongst the aussie fraternity! 

When is the first offshore trip planned??


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

chall03 said:


> She is absolutely Beautiful!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations, I know after years of pondering and looking and looking and pondering you guys must be stoked.
> 
> ...


Maybe cos the Oz economy is one of the very few on the planet that is not in total meltdown and that largely because we are one of very few nations that sells more to China than we buy. 

I'd hoped to get a day or so to go sailing this week but the weather has been crap and then we had a computer meltdown in the office which I am still trying to fix.

As soon as the weather clears up I'm hoping we'll take a long weekend and do a coastal hop to Port Stephens again. Seriously itching to get her offshore. She is not going to be a harbour day sailor methinks but out them there heads and let her have her way for a day.

Big step is going to be either Lord Howe or Launceston but not before Spring.

Oh yes ... did I mention the Heaven Can Wait 24 Hour on Lake Macquarie later in the year ? I'm planning on doing that if at all possible. You would be most welcome to join Team Fuzzball if you are still around.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> Oh yes ... did I mention the Heaven Can Wait 24 Hour on Lake Macquarie later in the year ? I'm planning on doing that if at all possible. You would be most welcome to join Team Fuzzball if you are still around.


Well, if you're short of crew, I might be convinced.. have to see what's happening closer to the date.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> Well, if you're short of crew, I might be convinced.. have to see what's happening closer to the date.


What ? Who ? Did I hear a rustling in the woodwork ? Hmmm... must be mice.



Hey, I'd love to pull in from all over Oz. Probably too far for Ilenart but he'd be welcome, not to mention StAnna of course.

Just don't mention it to Rob of SailNet .. don't want to frighten him before we put the hard word out for sponsorship.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

As per various other posts my weekend turned to utter rubbish when I had to be in the office sorting out a computer problem. We did however manage to get down to the water on Sunday afternoon. A somewhat melancholy task this transferring your stuff from old girl to new girl. Anywho first car load moved over and the new girl starts to feel that little bit more like home.

I'll do another load on Friday if this bloody rain ever stops and then we'll take off for our first weekend away.

One thing I did not like about the new girl was the cushion covers. They were not original but had been fitted over the original. I did check out some of them for condition and was pleased with what I saw. Sunday the covers came off and we were presented with the original covers in near perfect condition. Very pleasing indeed.



















Ofc ourse nothing in this world of sail is ever perfect and I've found first maintenance issues....

..... Table base needs a rebuild. Clamp is not clamping all that well. Will pull it apart next weekend when we are on the hook.

..... some of the stitching on the cockpit covers is coming apart. Have to dismantle the whole thing and send of to sailmaker for a complete restitch I reckon. Cloth is all good as are the zippers, just the thread is giving way.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> Ofc ourse nothing in this world of sail is ever perfect and I've found first maintenance issues....


Jeepers, A, if that's all you've found wrong in the first couple of days you have nothing to worry about at all!! 

Batteries good? How's the engine?? Instruments all work? Got a battery monitor?? 

Love the new burrow - very cozy!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> Jeepers, A, if that's all you've found wrong in the first couple of days you have nothing to worry about at all!!
> 
> Batteries good? How's the engine?? Instruments all work? Got a battery monitor??
> 
> Love the new burrow - very cozy!!


Well we have to sail her up to Indonesia to check out the Navtex cos it doesn't work in Oz. Other than that check this out ...










See that white switch ? Had me going I can tell you. Till I realised the damn thing isn't actually wired to anything at all. 

Did you see post re C-Map ? That was a nice bonus finding those cards.

To be honest a lot of this is going to come down to education. AIS is easy and I like what I see. I mean really, I can sit and watch the ferries zipping back and forth across the harbour, cruise ships coming through the heads, tankers docked at Balls Head terminal. It is a seriously nice bit of kit. Coupled with a you beaut chart plotter I wonder does it make radar superfluous on small craft ? I suppose Radar is a nice backup should the gps go down but wow I am impressed by AIS. This from a fella who two weeks ago was happy to have a hand held Garmin GPS72.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> See that white switch ? Had me going I can tell you. Till I realised the damn thing isn't actually wired to anything at all.


You get that.. I'd be surprised if you don't find a few more.. 



tdw said:


> Did you see post re C-Map ? That was a nice bonus finding those cards.
> 
> To be honest a lot of this is going to come down to education. AIS is easy and I like what I see. I mean really, I can sit and watch the ferries zipping back and forth across the harbour, cruise ships coming through the heads, tankers docked at Balls Head terminal. It is a seriously nice bit of kit. Coupled with a you beaut chart plotter I wonder does it make radar superfluous on small craft ? I suppose Radar is a nice backup should the gps go down but wow I am impressed by AIS. This from a fella who two weeks ago was happy to have a hand held Garmin GPS72.


You're *spoilt*! That's what it is!!  

AIS might show you the serious stuff crossing the harbour, but it won't show up the drunken stinkpot driver hell-bent on maintaining a collision course.. all you need now is a remote-controlled searchlight and a ruddy-great foghorn! 

BTW, I've just bought a GPS72 - on special at Whitworths - and used it last race. Great little unit and, as much as I've love to have half the stuff you've got to play with, it's all I need for now...


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hartley18 said:


> Jeepers, A, if that's all you've found wrong in the first couple of days you have nothing to worry about at all!!
> 
> Batteries good? How's the engine?? Instruments all work? Got a battery monitor??
> 
> Love the new burrow - very cozy!!


A couple of pulled threads in some cushions and the bloke is whining???  

We are about to redo our battery bank, the new main is on order, we have replaced pretty much all the running rigging and I am still trying to figure out what genius wired the Nav lights, Masthead trilight, Spreader lights, steaming lights and anchor light all to the one switch!

Don't get me started on the fridge....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

GPS72 is a fabulous little machine. As I said in another thread we bought the thing as a backup yet it has been our mainstay for the past six years and it has features (compass graphic for one) that many larger and more expensive things don't. Do get the 12v plug in adaptor. These things are surprisingly hard on batteries. Of course you could use rechargeable if you are only daysailing but we found plug in to be best for us.

Ours is mounted at the wheel. I did make up this snazzy swing out bracket for inside the companionway but forgot to allow for old fart's failing eyesight. Would have worked if we had a tiller.

A



Hartley18 said:


> You get that.. I'd be surprised if you don't find a few more..
> 
> You're *spoilt*! That's what it is!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> GPS72 is a fabulous little machine. As I said in another thread we bought the thing as a backup yet it has been our mainstay for the past six years and it has features (compass graphic for one) that many larger and more expensive things don't. Do get the 12v plug in adaptor. These things are surprisingly hard on batteries. Of course you could use rechargeable if you are only daysailing but we found plug in to be best for us.


Yep, I paid me +thirty bucks  and got the plug-in adaptor.. now all I need is something to plug it into!! (the next project on the list).

I assume plugging it in turns off the batteries.. can you charge rechargeables this way? The manual is rather silent on this. One thing I should have bought was a case. Next week! 

(With apologies for the thread hijack. )


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

> The new Womboat, officially Kukka which is I am told is Finnish for Flower


WRONG!!

_*Kukka*_ is an aboriginal word meaning "hole in water into which silly white man puts money". :laugher


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

billyruffn said:


> WRONG!!
> 
> _*Kukka*_ is an aboriginal word meaning "hole in water into which silly white man puts money". :laugher


Linguistics is so interesting, S.S.R.I is the abbreviation for EXACTLY the same thing this side of the pond:laugher


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Great looking sailboat!!! She is beautiful.

(Late to this party, was surfing in Central America all last week.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Never knew there where so many synonyms for "expensive damp indentations."  I just looked up BillyRuffin in Rogets and found yet another. 

Surfing in South America eh Bene ? Its a hard life for some. 

Hartley .... hijack away my friend. Original topic has fulfilled its purpose. 

As for recharging rechargeable batteries, I think you'll find that recharging them off the ship's battery(s) is exceedingly inefficient though it can be done. In another thread discussing computers it was pretty much decided that its best to remove notebook batteries cos the power consumed in recharging the battery is not worth the trouble.

Then again some of us can generate enough power to light up the Harbour Bridge and Opera House so can come over all smug like. I do know that Raven's capability would be severely stretched.


----------



## turbulicity (Jan 24, 2011)

I had to wait until my fit of jealousy was almost over so that I can be sincere in my congratulations! That is an awesome looking boat. May she bring good luck to you and your bank


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

I missed this thread, but after seeing a comment of yours elsewhere TDW, I did a search and found this. Very nice machine here, especially the cockpit...nice lines too. Congrat's and happy cruising, beautiful just beautiful.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, now we are getting down to business and a few surprises.

First and foremost I knew that in the specs it said spare aluminium anchor which I confess I had not given a good looking at and had assumed a Fortress. But no. It is in fact a Spade. A real one. An Alain Poiraud original.

I'm stoked. I've always wanted of these. Whether she's any good or not I have little idea I just love the look of the thing. Call me shallow if you will but a yellow anchor has got to be a bit cool. 










Everywhere I look I keep finding little things that tickle my fancy. Oh well, simple mind, simple pleasure.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You know, when you find fun things like this, you know you bought the right boat for you and the wombet! 

Marty


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

chall03 said:


> A couple of pulled threads in some cushions and the bloke is whining???
> 
> We are about to redo our battery bank, the new main is on order, we have replaced pretty much all the running rigging and I am still trying to figure out what genius wired the Nav lights, Masthead trilight, Spreader lights, steaming lights and anchor light all to the one switch!
> 
> Don't get me started on the fridge....


Hey mate ... tables bases are important issues .. 

Sorry ... 

Hey, but the things you discover. I pulled the table base apart only to find that one small part had been installed back to front preventing the thing clamping tightly. Fixed. No more whining. 

Which of course reminds me that I have x metres of fuel line sitting in the car waiting for me to replace Raven's lines. That should be fun.

CH, whats the fridge and whats the problem ? If you are about to redo the battery bank are you sure that is not the problem itself. Raven's fridge was looking like a major disaster until we put in new batteries. Works like a bought one now. If yours is a 12v type they need a good reliable power supply to work at all well.

Also, what are your batteries, how many ? What are you planning on replacing them with ?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

tdw said:


> OK, now we are getting down to business and a few surprises.
> 
> First and foremost I knew that in the specs it said spare aluminium anchor which I confess I had not given a good looking at and had assumed a Fortress. But no. It is in fact a Spade. A real one. An Alain Poiraud original.
> 
> ...


Hate to tell you this, but that bright yellow will fade to a rather sickly, drab color fairly quickly... At least, that's what happens in the Northern Hemisphere... (grin)

Truly, that's a great find... Before I settled upon the Rocna, I used Spades for several years, and still carry a big aluminum one in the bilge as a spare... They are a VERY good anchor...

Good to see you've got the version with the bolt drilled for a cotter pin, there were some issues early on with people using just a Nyloc nut on that bolt repeatedly, and having them work off... Not good...

Only thing to be aware of, in some bottoms (particularly heavy weed or similar) the aluminum version of the Spade may be a bit difficult to set initially.. The tip is fairly blunt, and sometimes the aluminum model just doesn't seem to have sufficient weight to make that first penetration...

Nothing that a bit of patience usually won't cure - just let the anchor lay there for awhile before attempting a hard set, you should be fine...

IMHO, a lack of patience is the cause of many of the anchoring woes/dragging scenarios that I see... Always amazing to see someone come into an anchorage, and within 30 seconds of the anchor touching the water, they're backing down on it at 2500 rpms... With certain anchors, especially the CQR, IMHO, the key is to let the anchor simply lay on the bottom for awhile, and begin to bury itself, before starting to back down on it with any real force...

Good luck with the new boat, I've always been a big fan of the Malo, they look like a wonderful boat...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Jon,
Agree with you yet again re anchoring. I like to let the boat slide back till we are well clear of the anchor drop point then start to apply a bit of pressure. I don't give it a serious tug (gee that could be misunderstood !!) until we are pretty much all set.
Main anchor is a Bruce and the first time we anchored St Malo and I applied a bit of pressure the thing stopped her in her tracks. Most impressive I must say. 
btw , those pics are from Spade site. I'll have to check ours re that cotter pin. Good heads up.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## ToppDogg (Sep 20, 2010)

That is nice, what a sweet ride.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

tdw said:


> Hey mate ... tables bases are important issues ..
> 
> Sorry ...
> 
> ...


The battery bank is certainly a large part of this issue. It really doesn't have any hope of ever keeping up with the fridge. How the PO ever made it work for him is a mystery to me. The fridge is a 12v danfoss eutectic.

We currently only have a 85 Ah Lead Acid for our House Battery, plus a separate starter. My issue is space, I want to utilize the current battery compartment under the companionway as to move the house bank would be a fairly major PITA. Without much room to spare I think I could fit in 2 x Lifeline 6v 300ah AGM's connected in series. I am hoping this would do the trick, although I would probably go to 400ah if I could find a way.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

tdw said:


> OK, now we are getting down to business and a few surprises.
> 
> First and foremost I knew that in the specs it said spare aluminium anchor which I confess I had not given a good looking at and had assumed a Fortress. But no. It is in fact a Spade. A real one. An Alain Poiraud original.
> 
> ...


Great anchor! In sand and mud is as good as the steel one. Just has some problems to bite in hard bottom.

The primary is a Steel Spade?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

CH - 1*85 AH . No way that is going to work unless you run the engine at least two hours a day. I know nothing about those 6volters but 300ah is a lot of juice. Of course you have to figure out how to keep them topped up. Solar ? Wind ? Towed ?

Paulo, the primary is a Bruce. On evidence thus far and while not wishing to be sexually ambiguous, me and Bruce are becoming as intimately close as a rodent and a anchor can.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

tdw said:


> ....
> 
> Paulo, the primary is a Bruce. On evidence thus far and while not wishing to be sexually ambiguous, me and Bruce are becoming as intimately close as a rodent and a anchor can.


If they are the same size I bet that in most bottoms that Spade will outperform the Bruce. Give it a try and keep us posted.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *tdw*  
_....

Paulo, the primary is a Bruce. On evidence thus far and while not wishing to be sexually ambiguous, me and Bruce are becoming as intimately close as a rodent and a anchor can._


PCP said:


> If they are the same size I bet that in most bottoms that Spade will outperform the Bruce. Give it a try and keep us posted.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


Oh boy! where are the mods when one needs one! Rodents with bruces, and spades?!?!?! Hopefully the king or jack of spades is NOT the intended target

Ok, enough of this here inuendo! time for work in my part of the world!

marty


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

A little late to the party as I've been spending all my free time working on the boat.

Just wanted to say congratulations and wish you well. I spent a bit of time drooling over the Malo at the Annapolis show last fall. They are really exceptional boats.

Jim


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Had intended on checking out the Spade over the weekend but to be honest the weather was so horrid that I pretty much stayed inside. Yeah OK so I'm a big girl but I did have to go out and check the anchor/mooring lines every now and then. 

John E, thank you so much for the tip re the nut and bolt. Our Spade is obviously the Mk I version. I'll get a new nut and fit a cotter pin. That could have saved me some embarassment, to say the least.

Paulo, I will try out the Spade and see how she performs but I tell you in hard sand Bruce seems to be a beauty. Friday evening we anchored in what should have been a nice protected spot but the wind swung round to the west and realy piped up. Thought I was in for a long night on anchor watch but she did not budge. Most reassuring.

Next weekend going to anchor out in mud, see how it goes. CQR always performed best in mud, fine in hard sand, absolute crap in not so hard sand.

Anywho, its time to move on to a serious shortcoming, one that is going to cause me great grief if I don't get it sorted.

Toast.

or the problem in converting bread into the aforementioned toast.

Raven has a grill .. (US = broiler, but down here we call them grills.) Toasts bread, even better toasts baguette perfectly. Hell, at home we use the grill in the oven for toast rather than a proper toaster.

Kukka is without grill. We have two toaster thingys. One a stand up jobby ...









the other flat base with pop up frame ...








Both rubbish.

There will be many a sleepless night until this problem is solved. Had I realised the significance of no grill I doubt we would have bought the boat at all. 

So there, Chall ... reckon all I do is whine about a few loose threads. Now you can see I whine about even more iimportant things than that. Oh, and by the way, despite the crap weather the wondrous Wombet took to the dodgey stitching with needle palm and thread. Pretty much fixed it all. What a gal.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

td... I've posted this elsewhere but we swear by this one:










Not sure you'll find one down your way but while it only does 2 slices at once it does them proper, and 4 slices are still done without desiccating the bread in about the same time.

I found this on-line link:

World Famous StoveTop "Camp-A-Toaster" - Campfire - Outdoor Living - RV Lifestyle


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

How did I miss this thread?

Here's my take on the new Womboat. It's okay, I guess, if you like that sort of thing. It's all right. I noticed the head compartment doesn't have a toothbrush holder. Good luck finding a place to put your toothbrush, Wombat! Also, the teak interior kind of clashes with the....

Okay, I can't fake it anymore.... It's beautiful, Captain A-hab! Good for you and Miss Wombette!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailhog said:


> How did I miss this thread?
> 
> Here's my take on the new Womboat. It's okay, I guess, if you like that sort of thing. It's all right. I noticed the head compartment doesn't have a toothbrush holder. Good luck finding a place to put your toothbrush, Wombat! Also, the teak interior kind of clashes with the....
> 
> Okay, I can't fake it anymore.... It's beautiful, Captain A-hab! Good for you and Miss Wombette!


yeah but its got a fax machine in the dunny .... 

Hey Fast, yes I do remember you posting that before. Slipped through a hole in my memory bank. I'll try and track one down or order on online. Should be fun. The postage will be twice the price of the unit itself.

I confess that we had almost decided to see if we could swap over Raven's Force 10. Nice idea perhaps except that we are now of the opinion that Smev stoves are superior .. shock horror. Not only that they are nearly half the price and only lack that you beaut, fold away oven door of the F10.

Reckon we'll live with it for now and ulimately move up to a Smev three burner with grill. An enormous sacrifice on our part but I'll be brave.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

tdw said:


> There will be many a sleepless night until this problem is solved. Had I realised the significance of no grill I doubt we would have bought the boat at all.


-_laugh_- Spoken like a true Aussie!

Personally, I just reckon you're just whinging about the minor things so Murphy (_God of All That Can Go Wrong_) doesn't get wind of your incredible new vessel!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

tdw said:


> Toast.
> 
> or the problem in converting bread into the aforementioned toast.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.

The great toast issue has nearly resulted in divorce proceedings on our boat on more than one occasion. We are the unfortunate victims.... er I mean owners of the bottom model you feature above. Sure it delivers all the promise of great heat and almost looks like it _wants _to toast something but all it generally toasts on our boat is fingers. Recent attempts produce cold bread with black often still flaming edges.

Now on batteries I absolutely agree the 85ah was never going to cut it. The PO however somehow cruised this boat to Lizard Island and back running the fridge et all on 85ah. Unless he was capable of some kind of fusion energy generation trick I am not aware of it is beside me how he did it.

Now 300ah is a big jump yes, but hey I believe if you are going to do a boat job, do it once and do it properly. I do also know cruisers who consider 600ah modest. We are running a laptop for a chartplotter, instruments, fridge, lights, inverter, etc. I hate being sat in pretty little anchorage and having to drink my sundowner to the sounds of Volvo Penta. We do have 3 solar panels totaling 180w.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

CH,
Don't forget batteries are heavy. Kukka runs 4 * 115ah house plus 75ah engine. Raven has 2 * 105ah house and 1 * 105ah engine. If we were heading off for more than a few weeks at a time on Raven then I'd add one more 105ah to the house bank. Raven's solar capacity is 160ah total. While I have never used a laptop on board Raven the solar panels seem quite capable of keeping up with our needs other than when sailing under auto pilot. 
For you with 300ah house you should have ample supply. I'm not sure if you have hot water heater but if so you are going to need to run engine an hour a day for that. 300ah, 180w solar and an hour of engine you'll be fine presuming you are sensible with usage though you don't mention auto pilot or are you going wind vane ? 
BTW, to cut down on power consumpion offshore, think about getting something like a Garmin hand held GPS. This will give you lat/long without the need to run computer all the time.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I've been meaning to post this link since original. The po and broker put this together ...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> Toast.
> 
> or the problem in converting bread into the aforementioned toast.


Just before we get completely off the subject, if you didn't already know and just happened to wonder - these don't work either, although I have one if you want to try it:










..wheras the aforementioned version produces cold bread with flaming black edges, this type produces cold bread with a flaming black center.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks Hartley, You just saved us from giving another $20 to our friends at Whitworths  

Hey I had a look at the video TD and that is an amazing boat.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

chall03 said:


> Hey I had a look at the video TD and that is an amazing boat.


Ditto that... jaw dropping gorgeous and equipped to the nines too (except for the notable lack of a decent toaster, of course!   

Water maker???? Bow thruster????? A forest of stainless aft..... Decadence indeed....


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey you can toast on the barbie hanging off the aft railing. What's your problem. The on-board inverter is probably good enough to handle an electric toaster. 

Besides that, what a marvelous great looking boat.


----------

